# waterfall foam background



## Marylandwahoo (Mar 18, 2007)

I am about to try a bg loosely based on McDaphnia's suggestions in this post,

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... light=foam

and other similar suggestions I have seen you make.

My thought was to use two pieces of 18X24 plexi for the back (it is a 4 foot 55G), cover it with foam with rocks, ledges, caves etc, and then adhere that to the back of the tank, either using suction cups (perhaps by drilling a small hole through the plexi and wedging/foaming the suction cup in place, or maybe even just using foam to adhere the plexi to the glass. I realize I will have to trip the plexi to make it fit in the tank

I am also considering using the mold method described in the link above. My concern is that the foam will be somewhat fragile and pieces will break off during installation or if ever have to remove it for cleaning or whatever.

WRT the magnets, I do not use them, and thought I would try the suction cups to save $$.

Would appreciate any advice/suggestions you might have on this.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

suction cups don't hold long in my tanks.if you make it so they are easily replaced it could be an idea.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

silicone them


----------

